# Who Will be the Next Coach?



## TROCK24

*Lansing?*

I think coach Lansing would be a great coach for the womens team. Any thoughts?


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

TROCK24 said:


> I think coach Lansing would be a great coach for the womens team. Any thoughts?



Good thought, I doubt it is what he is looking for though. I think he would like to be a head mens coach one day and I am not sure if this is the direction he would take to get to that point... 

Not saying that he wouldn't make a good coach or that he wouldn't want the job... I just don't see something like that happening. I doubt it would be much of a pay increase for him either, probably pretty comparable. 


Those are my thoughts, for whatever they are worth.


----------



## BankShot

It's time to get a female coach & staff.  They're far more qualified to deal with the peripheral "girl" developmental issues that go along with the game and college life in general. I would think that there's quite a pool of qualified candidates for ISU to select from.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Is Mel to young? Maybe she does not have enough experience, but she is a proven winner on many different levels as a player - would she be a candidate? I am guessing that she will viewed as to young and inexperienced to be a head coach at that level. But hey Men's college hoops has been quick to capitalize on younger head coaches....


----------



## BankShot

I doubt if RP will lean toward staying in the "box" on this one...time for some new chemistry.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

BankShot said:


> I doubt if RP will lean toward staying in the "box" on this one...time for some new chemistry.



You mean if history serves correctly? 








Yeah good point.... Moving on now! lol


----------



## BankShot

I'm sure that RP will wanna get this position filled as soon as possible, given the HS state tournament situation & recruiting. He also understands the significance of ISU Women's Basketball and the REGIONAL/NATIONAL scope. He's a master of working these situations and exposing Indiana State to America.


----------



## TROCK24

I think Coach Lansing would be a great coach.  He is a proven recruiter and always has a great game plan when it comes to X's and O's and being a head coach is always an assistants goal.  Also his wife works for the athletic department and they enjoy living in Terre Haute.  I think he would be a great fit.


----------



## BlueHeart

You have to be kidding!!!  Men's Basketball and Women's Basketball are two totally different games.  I just don't see the logic here.  Besides, Angie is Senior Women's Administrator...that would mean she'd be Greg's boss.  Not gonna happen I'm thinking.


----------



## BlueSycamore

Hate to be a smart aleck but it's the Athletic Director's job to hire and fire and I doubt that he cares what "fans" on a message board think?  Don't believe he consulted any of us before his last three or four hires did he?  Don't want or need to name names but several on here were outspoken on the baseball hire and even someone on here says "Melanie Boeglin" for this job? This is Women's Div. I NCAA Basketball, not the YMCA or Boys & Girls Club team; give me a break.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Oh you don't think Mel is capable? Is that what you are saying - because I will say boastfully that I was the one that suggested that she should be at the very least considered for the job... If you could please expand on your point that would be great? 

I guess I am looking for something more than "this is division 1 college basketball", what makes you think that she is incapable? I mean if she is so incapable then I don't know why she was hired as an assistant coach in the first place? 

I have given reasons why I think she would be a good coach - I have also said that she is very raw, but if you surround her with good people she will be fine.


----------



## BankShot

Hate to sprinkle water on your "campfire," but RP DOES listen to our ideas. While I'm in no way insisting that we influence him one way or the other, he DOES listen...and often reponds. I've got E-mails to prove it!


----------



## dr. bucket

BankShot said:


> It's time to get a female coach & staff.  They're far more qualified to deal with the peripheral "girl" developmental issues that go along with the game and college life in general. I would think that there's quite a pool of qualified candidates for ISU to select from.



until now i didnt' realize geno auriema was a woman. no telling what you'll learn in here.


----------



## BankShot

glad that you've finally seen the "light," dr.

wonder when you'll find out the difference(s) between ct & in st?


----------



## HoopMaster

Having to have a female coach is crazy, lets just get the best coach and not make having breasts the determination of coaching ability....


----------



## BankShot

HoopMaster said:


> Having to have a female coach is crazy, lets just get the best coach and not make having breasts the determination of coaching ability....



I agree...biology factors never impact female psychology or physiology, do they? 

Coaching is more than just X's & O's along the hardwood. Damn, don't you ever watch Oprah?:imslow:


----------



## BlueSycamore

Melanie Boeglin..............one heck of a high school and college player............very very very good player.  Would she be considered for a head coaching job at any other MVC school where an opening existed with her extremely small list of achievements on her coaching (not playing) resume; even for an assistant opening at one of those other schools?  Wake up people!


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Lane Kiffin continues to get big time coaching jobs and what has he ever done? I mean he wasn't even a decent college football player and practically fell into ever position he ever worked. I mean his big break came when Norm Chow left for the NLF and he steeped in as the recruiting coordinator for USC. Some might say he was an accomplished assistant coach, I would suggest that he was fortunate to be in the right places at the right times.  

I guess that is not much to compare her to but come on. Give her some consideration - she would be a very popular choice amongst the fan base (or so I thought). I honestly don't know if she has any coaching ability, but I would hope if she does she would at least be considered for the job.


----------



## dr. bucket

BankShot said:


> I agree...biology factors never impact female psychology or physiology, do they?
> 
> Coaching is more than just X's & O's along the hardwood. Damn, don't you ever watch Oprah?:imslow:



only when geno is on. 

is oprah a man or a woman. everyone knows it takes a man to have a successful talk show. you're getting me all confused.


----------



## Bob Evans

Bottom line: Keep Lansing happy. In a couple years or less, when McKenna gets a better offer, he will be a great next head men's BB coach. If we establish ourselves as a school that promotes assistants, we should be able to attract quality assistants. It has worked well for Butler.


----------



## ISU_TREE_FAN

eeeeh Bucko.....................I too have received an email or two reply from the AD. Na na na na na! You're travelling in good company here.


----------



## Eleven

Maybe She's Available until Mel is ready?


----------



## HoopMaster

Anyone on the current staff who deserves a shot it is Weddle. He is the lead recruiter and he could have Mel be the associate head coach and she could get the expeirience needed for her own future job. Im guess at this news conference RP will say he will look at current staff and also open in up to a country-wide search.  We will find out at 1:30


----------



## HoopMaster

cant hear sound.....anyone else?


----------



## Callmedoc

I cant hear anything either...


----------



## BankShot

dr. bucket said:


> only when geno is on.
> 
> is oprah a man or a woman. everyone knows it takes a man to have a successful talk show. you're getting me all confused.



you must be a ball canning rep trying to get letterman back to muncie.:krazy:


----------



## ISU_TREE_FAN

I think "Eleven" has made the right selection.  Was the news conference thwarted by "technical difficulties" or .........................?


----------



## dr. bucket

BankShot said:


> you must be a ball canning rep trying to get letterman back to muncie.:krazy:



actually trying to carry coles to new castle


----------



## BankShot

just throw 'em out in the driveway. helps with wheel traction this time of year.


----------



## Sycamore624

*Clint Weddle* 

Weddle joined the Sycamores after a stint at the University of Indianapolis, where he spent one season as the Greyhounds' recruiting coordinator and assistant coach.

A native of Terre Haute, Weddle is the brother of former Sycamore standout Kristen Weddle. 

In his head coaching debut in 2004-05, Weddle guided Oakland City's women's team to a 17-12 ledger, the first year the program finished above .500 in the previous six seasons. The Lady Oaks capped their season with a third-place finish in the National Christian College Athletic Association.       

Weddle led Oakland City to an 18-12 finish in 2005-06, a year that saw the Oaks win eight games in a row down the stretch and earn runner-up honors at the NCCAA tournament. After losing their first four games and seven of their first ten, Weddle led the Mighty Oaks to a 15-5 record once the calendar hit 2006 and helped the school earn a trip to the postseason NCCAA tournament.


----------



## Sycamore624

*Melanie Boeglin *

Assistant coach Melanie Boeglin enters her second year on staff with the Indiana State women's basketball program. Before taking on a full-time position, Boeglin previously spent the 2007-08 as a graduate assistant with the Sycamores. 

The school's third all-time leading scorer with a final tally of 1,800 career points, Boeglin captured school and MVC records for steals (444) and assists (685) while also setting the school standard for free throws made (576). Her 444 career steals also ranks in the Top 20 of the NCAA Division I women's basketball record books.


----------



## Sycamore624

*Cammie Campbell* 

Assistant coach Cammie Campbell enters her second season on staff with the Indiana State women's basketball program.          

Campbell joined the Sycamore staff in 2008 after serving as a graduate manager at Austin Peay in 2007-08.

With ISU, Campbell primarily works with post players and is also responsible for organizing summer camps, recruiting, overseeing The Sycamore Squad, team travel arrangements and video exchange with opposing schools.


----------



## Sycamore624

Or does ISU go outside of the program? If so, who? I really think State will go with either Melanie or Clint. There is a lack of experance as a head coach with both of them espicaly Mel but I think unless State can find a "sure bet" it will come down to one of them. I know Mel has said since she was a freshman here it would be a dream come true to coach at ISU. I think she'll get the nod. What do you all think?


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Big mistake staying inside, IMO.  Look for someone with successful head coaching experience who knows the Midwest and what it takes to win in D-I.  No one on the current staff has that.  We've got to find someone who can actually get us to the NCAA tournament rather than playing a bunch of nobodies.  

I hope they try to go after someone like the HC at South Dakota State.


----------



## jno2879

If the team finishes strong, I think either one weddle or mel would be a fine choice. I think it would be great if they made Weddle the head coach and Mel he's top assistant. I also wouldnt mind if they went after the lady that was Wiedie's top assistant back when mel was playing. Also whats the chance that greg lansing interviews for it, Ive noticed he has been at quite a few games this season. Thats just a question, not even sure if the would be interested.


----------



## Sycamore624

Here is a guy I'd like to see State go after






Rick Insell, Middle Tennesse State

Winning. No coach in school history has won as often and as much as Insell has in four years. He coached his 100th game on the sidelines in the season-opening win against Lafayette in the Preseason WNIT. By the time the campaign was over, Insell registered his 100th win as the Blue Raiders captured the Sun Belt Tournament Championship over UALR. He reached the century mark faster than any other coach in program history, doing so in 15 fewer games. 

Insell enters his fifth season with an impressive 100-33 (.752) overall record, but when it comes to Sun Belt games, it is even more remarkable with a 59-9 (.868) regular-season ledger. He guided the Blue Raiders to a perfect 18-0 Sun Belt mark in 2006-07 and nearly pulled off the feat again last season, earning a 17-1 conference record. 

He has added a pair of Sun Belt regular-season championships and three Sun Belt Tournament titles to his mantle. The three tournament crowns have led to NCAA Tournament appearances, and with a Postseason WNIT berth two years ago, has put Insell-led teams in the postseason in each of his four seasons. 

The Blue Raiders have won at least 20 contests in each of his four years, including a school-record 30 during the 2006-07 campaign, which saw them own the nation's longest winning streak at 27 games and not losing for over 100 days. 

Success. He has coached two WNBA selections while at Middle Tennessee. Amber Holt was selected ninth overall by the Connecticut Sun in 2008 and Chrissy Givens was picked 31st overall by the Phoenix Mercury in 2007. 

The pair joins Alysha Clark, a senior on this year's team, as All-Americans under his watch. Clark became the second-straight Lady Raider to lead the nation in scoring, as she posted a school-record 27.5 points per game average in her first season at MT last winter. Holt averaged 27.4 ppg in 2007-08, making Middle Tennessee the first women's program in NCAA history to have two different players lead the country in scoring in consecutive seasons. Clark (935 points) and Holt (930 points) rank fifth and sixth, respectively, on the NCAA single-season scoring list. 

Insell has tutored a player in the nation's top 10 in scoring a remarkable 86 of a possible 93 NCAA reporting dates since he took over the program, with 61 of the 86 in the top five. Overall, MT has had a player in the top-10 national leaders for 71 consecutive NCAA reporting periods, dating back to Jan. 18, 2007. 

As a team, Middle Tennessee has ranked in the top 25 nationally in scoring offense and steals per game in each of Insell's four seasons. The Blue Raiders were second in the country last year for 3-pointers made per game after finishing fourth in each of the previous two campaigns. 

The Blue Raiders have earned a national reputation for not being afraid to play any opponent. Anyone. Anywhere. Anytime. That is the mantra Insell and his program employs and may be one of his biggest impacts on the program. Evidence of that mindset can be found last year, when MT faced four opponents who were ranked or received votes in the national polls, including eventual national runner-up (then-No. 13) Louisville at home and at then-No. 2 Oklahoma, a Final Four participant.


----------



## Moss

IndyTreeFan said:


> Big mistake staying inside, IMO.  Look for someone with successful head coaching experience who knows the Midwest and what it takes to win in D-I.  No one on the current staff has that.  We've got to find someone who can actually get us to the NCAA tournament rather than playing a bunch of nobodies.
> 
> I hope they try to go after someone like the HC at South Dakota State.



I certainly hope they do open the process to possibilities outside the current staff.  Why would they limit themselves?  I agree with IndyTree, for what it's worth.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Moss said:


> I certainly hope they do open the process to possibilities outside the current staff.  Why would they limit themselves?  I agree with IndyTree, for what it's worth.



Better watch out, Moss!  Agreeing with me can be hazardous to your mental health!!!


----------



## Moss

Wow, would he even be available?  They seem to be on a pretty successful roll.
Middle Tenn is ranked #43, ISU #147.
The SunBelt has a .4865 RPI and Missouria Valley .5054.


----------



## Sycamore624

Here is my favorite parts of his resume besides his record

Insell has tutored a player in the nation's top 10 in scoring a remarkable 86 of a possible 93 NCAA reporting dates since he took over the program, with 61 of the 86 in the top five. Overall, MT has had a player in the top-10 national leaders for 71 consecutive NCAA reporting periods, dating back to Jan. 18, 2007. 

As a team, Middle Tennessee has ranked in the top 25 nationally in scoring offense and steals per game in each of Insell's four seasons. The Blue Raiders were second in the country last year for 3-pointers made per game after finishing fourth in each of the previous two campaigns. 

The Blue Raiders have earned a national reputation for not being afraid to play any opponent. Anyone. Anywhere. Anytime.


----------



## TreeTop

I'd like to see Melanie become head coach and stay head coach for 40 years and become the winningest head coach in NCAA history....or something like that.


----------



## ISUCC

they gotta open this up to outside applicants if you ask me. There are ALOT of very good coaches who would LOVE to coach at ISU, look at the following the women have, top 25 in attendance nationally, always in the top 5 academically, etc.., etc....


----------



## Sycamore624

It's kinda one of those situations where the "popular" choice is to give it too the Mel but the wiser choice is probably to do a large national search.....starting in Tennessee


----------



## bkinsey

If its going to stay in house, it won't go to Mel it will go to Weddle. Weddle is already the one who is making most of the in-game decisions and goes to the press conference just as a head coach would. Even while Wiedie was here Mel was lower on the totem pole than Weddle was. Weddle already has head coaching experience and if they decided to stay in house he is who will get the nod.


----------



## TJames

*I still think that they should go for a home run shot first....*

like a Stephanie White....at least gauge her interest...if she's not interested, then you move on....as for hiring a man or a woman coach, it shouldn't matter...you hire the best person for the job, the best person available and the best person who WANTS the job....if it's a man, great...if it's a woman, great.....I don't care who they hire....just as long as they're a good coach.....who can recruit....who can get along with their players...and can relate to Terre Haute and the Indiana State University community....someone who WANTS to be there....


----------



## Sycamore624

Never even thought about Stephanie White....great ideal!


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Quabachi said:


> I'd like to see Melanie become head coach and stay head coach for 40 years and become the winningest head coach in NCAA history....or something like that.



Without reading anyone elses opinion I have to agree with this. Let me say this much at the very least give her an interview, list her as a candidate, give us the indication that she has a chance - that's all I am looking for. Because she should have a chance and if she get's the chance I am confident she will impress!


----------



## Ong Hop

It will NOT be anyone on the current staff. It will shortly be opened nationally but to a short list.  --Don't let emotions get in the way of reality.


----------



## TJames

*yeah...remember the mitch hannahs brouhaha.....*

i am staying out of this one....lol......


----------



## SycamoreinTexas

Ok guys, I just interviewed for the job.  They don't have enough money to pay for my salary..


----------



## Eleven

I'm sure this lady is available too... she put it to us a couple times...


----------



## jno2879

Ong Hop said:


> It will NOT be anyone on the current staff. It will shortly be opened nationally but to a short list.  --Don't let emotions get in the way of reality.



Ok Mr. Brilliant what makes you so confident in your opinion when I am fairly certain that RP said all three would be considered?


----------



## TJames

*considered...perhaps...hired?....*

probably not.....not saying that one of them won't be....but if you go by past hires....before and since mr. prettyman came in...the rule of thumb is usually to bring somebody in from the outside...

i ought to know...lol...i was the interim sports information director several times....but they always brought somebody else in for the top job.....qualified, yes.....handled the job well when i had to....yes....but never got the job......


----------



## BankShot

sycamores28 said:


> Ok guys, I just interviewed for the job.  They don't have enough money to pay for my salary..



Don':imslow:t give up...try Oakland City near home!


----------



## ISU_TREE_FAN

Eleven said:


> I'm sure this lady is available too... she put it to us a couple times...




IU Women Assistants are paid $100,000 +.......................


----------



## nwi stater

I heard that a Angie Meyers is avaliable?????


----------



## TheHaute

TROCK24 said:


> I think coach Lansing would be a great coach for the womens team. Any thoughts?



What about Vicki Hall and/or Stephanie White...Either one would be a great add to the Lady Sycamore's Program.... and they truly know the game as a Collegiate & Professional Players. Plus with them being Ass't Coaches in D-1... teaching the game is right up their alley.
With them being Indiana Natives...it would be nice to keep some of the TOP INDIANA recruits in INDIANA...


----------

